# ترتيب الفلتر المنزلي؟



## اسكندر عمجة (3 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم

قمت في المنزل بعمل فلتر منزلي من فلتر سيراميك(British Berkefeld) و كربون من شركة (3M)

السؤال ما هو الترتيب الأمثل لهما؟ كربون-سيراميك- الحنفية أم سيراميك- كربون-حنفية ؟


----------



## عبد الله بن ياسين (16 يناير 2013)

دخول المياه اولا في مرحلة السيراميك ثم تليها الكربون ثم حنفية خروج المياه


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا للإجابة أخ عبدالله ...هل لديك سبب لهذا الترتيب المقترح؟


----------



## ahmedmahmoud838 (13 يونيو 2013)

حقيقة الآمر أخى فلترك غير مجدى فلا يزيل المعادن الثقيلة ولا يقلل الاملاح الكلية ولا البكتيريا ولا الفيروسات ولا الجراثيم 
ولو ذهبت بعينة فلترك وعينة حنفية الماء المنزلى الى معمل لقال لك لا فرق 
وجود الفلتر بهذه المواصفات زى عدمه


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (15 يونيو 2013)

انقذني يا اخي ماذا أفعل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ضياء جمعه (23 يوليو 2013)

اشتري منظومة roمنزليه


----------

